# One Hand Example Solves



## Lofty (Mar 2, 2009)

Idk what these are called. One step stop maybe. But I tried to go slow on them while retaining the same fingertricks and moves for the F2L pairs. I think I did that.
How is the camera angle and speed? Are these helpful?


----------



## Edmund (Mar 2, 2009)

u r an OH beast. nice vid.
i found it helpful for cross fingertricks


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 2, 2009)

I need to practice using my pinky


----------



## Gparker (Mar 2, 2009)

that g perm on the first one was wicked, i suck at that


----------



## Crossed (Mar 3, 2009)

This is very helpful to me. I've just switched to my left hand and struggeling with the F2L. Thanks Lofty!


----------



## qqwref (Mar 3, 2009)

I only watched the first solve, but it was very nice and clear. That's basically what I do when I use the index/pinky style, just much faster and smoother


----------



## Lofty (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys  
unfortunately the cross fingertricks are the ones least like what I would do in a real solve. I tried to keep them close tho. 
I really enjoy this fingertrick style. index/pinky flicks ftw.
Edit:
What other kinds of videos would people like to see? I can't really do speedsolving videos because my only camera bugs out when solving at high speeds.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 3, 2009)

Lofty said:


> What other kinds of videos would people like to see?



Slow turning OH? 2H average of 5? (never seen you do 2H)


----------



## Lofty (Mar 3, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > What other kinds of videos would people like to see?
> ...



I have an older slow turning video I guess I could maybe make a new one. And if you check my edit I can't do speedsolving videos so 2H is out. You can see me 2H solve, its just from over a year ago and around 30 seconds  You never see 2H because I rearely do it. If I ever get lucky and get a 2H average of 4 less then 15 I'll post it.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 3, 2009)

That is so cool to watch.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 3, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> That is so cool to watch.



Thanks 

Also I added a few more videos to my youtube. This is what happens when I have 4 essays to write. I make cube videos instead. I have 5 example F2L's with my talking and a general tips for OH video.


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 3, 2009)

first solve, last f2l slot, unnecessary cube rotation. ahaha i caught that


----------



## Lofty (Mar 3, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> first solve, last f2l slot, unnecessary cube rotation. ahaha i caught that



Good call. I don't think I would have done that cube rotation at full speed but yup, its a huge waste.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 4, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > first solve, last f2l slot, unnecessary cube rotation. ahaha i caught that
> ...



2nd and 3rd slot could also have been 1 move less. D:


----------



## Lofty (Mar 4, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > Neroflux said:
> ...



And still be as fingertrick-friendly? I don't see it immediately like I did with the wasted cube rotation.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 4, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > Lofty said:
> ...


2nd slot: U' R' U' R2 U R'
3rd slot: L U L' R U' R'


----------



## Tommie (Mar 7, 2009)

what a beast! pure entertainment! how the hell do you do that? i always get lock ups and i never seem to turn it well


----------

